# Photography student with a few questions



## JudeMPhoto (Jul 22, 2011)

*​*
 Hi, 
I am looking to some one to help me answer a few questions for my home work assignment. I am a student at the Academy of Art University and I have a Designing Careers class, I need to interview some one who is already in the field of photography? It would help me out a lot, so just shoot me a message at JudeMPhotography@gmail.com if you would like to help me. 

Thank-you for your time,
 The assignment is due by June 29, 2011. 
-Megan-


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 22, 2011)

Today is* July 22, 2011* so unless you have a time machine, your interviews are overdue.


----------

